# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Khách sạn & resort >  Khách sạn & resort giá rẻ tuần 3 tháng 03/2012 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

Tuần này Didau sẽ gửi đến các bạn những thông tin khuyến mãi hấp dẫn về các khách sạn, resort cho dịp festival Huế 2012 và cho mùa hè này. Cùng nhau cập nhật và lên kế hoạch thôi các bạn ơi  :Wink: . Sau phần thông tin về khách sạn, resort sẽ là điểm đến cố đô Nara (Nhật Bản) - nơi được xem là thủ đô của chùa chiền, đến đây bạn sẽ được chiêm ngưỡng những công trình kiến trúc độc đáo của các ngôi chùa. Cuối cùng là tour Quy Nhơn - Tuy Hòa, Đà Lạt, Ấn Độ, Campuchia sẽ giúp kết thúc phần cập nhật này.

*TRONG NƯỚC*

*Royal Hotel & Healthcare Resort, Quy Nhơn - “Khuyến mãi mùa hè 2012”*

Giá: 2.877.000 VND

* Bao gồm:

2 đêm ở phòng Deluxe Garden View, miễn phí buffet sáng hàng ngày1 bữa ăn tối lãng mạn dành cho 2 ngườiMiễn phí đón tiễn sân bayGiảm 20% dịch vụ giặt ủi, miễn phí đến sớm hoặc trả phòng muộn (nếu có)Thuế và phí phục vụ

Chương trình áp dụng từ 1/5 - 31/8/2012

*>> Xem chi tiết*


*River Beach Resort & Residences, Hội An*

Giá: 2.100.000 ++ VND/người (chia sẻ phòng Twin hoặc double)

* Bao gồm:

2 đêm ở phòng Deluxe với buffet sáng hàng ngàyĐưa đón sân bayBữa tối set Việt tại nhà hàng Cafe Cyclo và thưởng thức nhạc Flamengo & các điệu múa dân gianLựa chọn tour: Tham quan khu bảo tồn Mỹ Sơn hoặc tour xe đạp hoặc Hội An boat trip hoặc city tour Hội An (với HDV)Xe buýt đưa đón đến phố cổ Hội An theo lịch trình

* Lưu ý: All rates are subject to 5% service charge and 10% VAT

Chương trình áp dụng đến 30/12/2012

*>> Xem chi tiết*


*Sunrise Nha Trang Beach Hotel & Spa - “Trăng mật nồng nàn”*

Giá: 6.880.000 ++ VND/gói

* Bao gồm:

2 đêm ở phòng Superior có ban công riêng hướng biển với bữa ăn sáng hàng ngày tại phòng1 bữa ăn tối lãng mạn bên bờ hồ dưới ánh nến lung linhĐón tiễn sân bay60 phút thư giãn tại Sunrise SpaTặng 1 phiếu nước uống trị giá 250.000 VNDGiảm 10% cho các dịch vụ ăn uống, giặt ủi, Spa và đăng ký tour tham quan do khách sạn tổ chức

* Lưu ý: Giá trên chưa bao gồm thuế và phí phục vụ

Không áp dụng trong các ngày lễ, không kết hợp cùng các chương trình khuyến mãi khác

Chương trình áp dụng đến hết 30/11/2012

*>> Xem chi tiết*


*Vạn Chài Resort, Thanh Hóa*

Giá: 4.788.000 ++ VND/2 người

* Bao gồm:

2 đêm nghỉ tại phòng Deluxe Ocean View (miễn phí nâng hạng phòng Suite trường hợp phòng còn trống)2 coupon đồ uống miễn phí tại Taipan Bar, 1 chai sâm banh đặt miễn phí trong phòngTrang trí phòng tân hôn với hoa tươi, hoa quả đặt miễn phí trong phòng ngày đầu tiênĂn sáng kiểu quốc tế phục vụ tại phòng, 1 bữa tối lãng mạn với nến và hoaPhục vụ tắm thảo dược tại phòng với nến thơm và rượu vangSử dụng bể bơi trong nhà (nước nóng) & ngoài trời, xông hơi khô & ướt, bể sục và phòng tập thể dụcTrả phòng trễ đến 18h00 (trường hợp phòng còn trống)

* Lưu ý: Giá trên chưa bao gồm thuế và phí phục vụ

Chương trình áp dụng đến 15/4/2012 (không áp dụng trong các dịp lễ tết, không kết hợp với các chương trình khuyến mãi khác)

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hangnt

*NƯỚC NGOÀI*

*Cố đô Nara, Nhật Bản - Thủ đô của chùa chiền*

Đây là niềm kiêu hãnh của xứ sở hoa anh đào, vì Nara không có những công trình kiến trúc hiện đại và những nhà cao tầng. Đây là thành phố của chùa chiền, lăng tẩm, mang nét cổ xưa với không gian thanh bình tĩnh lặng và cực kỳ thơ mộng. Không những vậy, Nara còn nổi tiếng bởi những lễ hội, những làng nghề thủ công mỹ nghệ, mì sợi và đặc biệt là những con đường tràn ngập màu xanh của cây cỏ nữa. Tận hưởng một trải nghiệm mới ở xứ sở hoa anh đào nha các bạn.

*Guesthouse Nara Komachi*

Địa chỉ: 41-2 Surugamachi, Nara City Center, Nara.Giá: từ 63 USD

Với vị trí thuận lợi và sự sạch sẽ trong tất cả các phòng, tất cả các khách sạn đã từng lưu trú ở đây đều đã nói rằng họ giống nhự được sống như ở nhà của mình. Tại sao chúng ta không thử nhỉ?


*Hotel Asyl Nara Annex*

Địa chỉ: 1-4-45 Shijo-oji, Nara / Tenri, NaraGiá: từ 53 USD

Đây có lẽ là lựa chọn hợp lý cho những bạn muốn tìm một khách sạn giá tốt nhưng vẫn đảm bảo được chất lượng phòng. Đặc biệt hơn nửa. khách sạn rất gần ga tàu điện, tha hồ mà thăm thú đó đây nhé  :Smile:

----------

